# maybe a dumb question, but....



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

..gotta start somewhere! would a 3.0L turbo or twin turbo motor have any chance of fitting into a gen 3 maxima? Just curious, because they seem to be plentiful and cheap in the bone yards. On the other hand, everybody would be doing it, if that were the case, right? (right, good work, Columbo!) :loser: 
oh well be gentle with me...


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

93greysleeper said:


> ..gotta start somewhere! would a 3.0L turbo or twin turbo motor have any chance of fitting into a gen 3 maxima? Just curious, because they seem to be plentiful and cheap in the bone yards. On the other hand, everybody would be doing it, if that were the case, right? (right, good work, Columbo!) :loser:
> oh well be gentle with me...


Twin turbo is a no unless you are a very good welder and know how to reenforce the chasis that you just cut enormous chunks out of to fit a twin turbo setup. A 300zx turbo 1988 or 1989 engine would be ideal, search google for mtcookson at cardomain and he has the writeup on the swap. The main probleam is getting someone to fab up turbo manifolds because the stock 300zx ones place the turbo right where your motor mount is. Email me if you can get ahold of an engine, i'm in the process of attempting the swap but can't find an engine under nine hundred. [email protected]


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Long story short, no. A VG30ET turbo setup would fit with quite a bit of fabrication, but no, a VG30DETT would most definitely NOT fit.


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*OK thanks*

thanks for the info, we'll see how it goes! meanwhile if I find any info on the web, I'll post it. Peace


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't worry.. you won't find it. I wrote most of the info out there that people are quoting now. It won't fit. it's physically larger than our engine bay, firewall and hood would have to be modified considerably to make it fit. at that point, there's no point in even keeping it FWD.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

In other words, if you want a turbo, build your own custom setup.

Or pay someone else to do it for you.


----------

